# replacement rear tricycle wheels



## schwinnspastic (May 18, 2014)

I have two pair of Hansen Cycle works wheels and no real clue as what they are truely worth .
Searching the web has led me a stray with prices from $75.00 to $150.00 for one wheel,
seems way to much to me so I am hopeing someone here could set me straight on real world
values for these nos replacements in 7" and 8" size . No pics of these yet and they are not for sale
at this time just like to know as I really am not familier with this end of the hobby TIA.
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (May 18, 2014)

You could check ebay NOS tricycle wheels that actually sold to see what they went for. You're right about people asking too much for tricycle parts. At the ridiculous prices some sellers are asking it doesn't make it economically feasible to fix a tricycle up. Then there's those sellers who have an old trike that they say would be good for parts only, and instead of offering it at a reasonable price they want as much or more than the tricycle would/should go for in a complete and decent condition. Very frustrating at times.

Dave


----------



## rideahiggins (May 19, 2014)

*from ebay*

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=Hansen+Cycle+works&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## schwinnspastic (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I did not think to look at past sales on ebay just current listings.
I gave a purfectly good used pair of them away a short while back and these new replacements
are going to get used on a hot rod wagon in the near future for the Grandson to ride in !
Mark


----------

